# Fixing tegus?



## Lavin45 (Oct 25, 2016)

Been pretty curious about this subject lately. I can't seem to find any information on it though.
I'm just a little worried about sexual maturity, I don't want my already spunky girl to turn into a dragon from hell when she becomes fully matured. She's about 20 inches and already strong when she throws her little tantrums. So I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of fixing them, hoping it would be along the lines of like cats, you fix them and then they get all lazy and cuddly cause their hormones aren't all crazy.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 25, 2016)

NO! Treat them kindly only.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree with Walter1. Positive reinforcement is the best way to go with all animals that I can think of. Many do seem to get a bit grumpy or aggressive around 1 year of age from what i've read, but it seems to pass. 'Fixing' a reptile doesn't seem as though it would be a safe procedure and probably shouldn't be done unless it has some sort of disease affecting those organs and it must be done.


----------



## Lavin45 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well it's pretty regularly done in inguanas for the same exact reason to, to calm them down. I would never do something that would put my or any animal in danger. If anything it'd be for her safety, females regularly have reproductive system issues down the road.


----------



## Lavin45 (Oct 26, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> NO! Treat them kindly only.


So fixing an animal is abusing it ?


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 26, 2016)

I believe they usually only get hostile around a year of age for a short time and when guarding their nest, I personally don't believe it would be a necesarry surgery without any health issues, though I'm not knockingbyou if you do decide to do it. Their can be complications with any surgery which is why I personally wouldn't do it unless absolutely needed.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lavin45 said:


> So fixing an animal is abusing it ?


I say yes because I regard fixing as birth control for domesticated animals. Yes, horses are gelded, bulls and sometimes hogs are castrated. 

Regarding behavior, the longterm effects are unknown for tegus. They are also not domesticated. 

Dangerous male green iguanas are nearly always isolated from females. Often, but not always, ignored or interacted with incorrecty. 

Nearly all males can be tamed. If not, display only or the person should choose another animal to keep. 

I respect another opinion but this is my outlook on it.


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 28, 2016)

if it was an option it would have already come up with the feral problem in Florida.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 29, 2016)

Perhaps if it was not a large breeding operation that had released them and it was caught quite early it could have solved the issue with them as an invasive species, but it is what it is and I love the wild caught pair I got from Rodney Irwin down there. Besides, cats do way more damage than tegus. A lot of the time they kill animals just to kill them, not even to eat.


----------

